# heater in deer blind



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

I'll admit again that I'm beyond ready for blinds and heaters. I did pick up a small antique wood stove earlier this year that I'm working to rehab (in btw everything else keeping me from getting out ). It's to be my first stove for my first blind.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Same time Steve. No human traffic during daylight hours, unless recovering a deer, results is very low interaction with deer. No pressure means all day deer movement. Typically speaking my property is nearly deerless when I’m moving about. The surrounding hayfield hold the deer during darkness. The open fields allow deer to see predators approaching where the wood lot does not.
> 
> I’m always amazed at the LFTS threads on how late most get to their stands many of which report bumping deer. If I’m with my daughter we head in at 11:00ish and back out by about 1:00pm during firearms season. It’s rare if we don’t see a deer by 2:00pm. One year I was the first shot of the season but that was after owning the camp for a decade. Morning kills are usually between the 10:00ish and 11:00ish. Most afternoon kills are 3:00 to 3:30. Latest afternoon shot was before 5:00pm.
> 
> ...


That post is pure gold info toward a novice's education. Thanks.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

I’ve been in the blind most of today. I’m still in my bow clothes so I’m freezing. Got this one at Cabela’s. Like 40 bucks or so I think. I rarely use it but today it’s saving my hunt. I also put in a CArbon monoxide alarm in my blind to be on the safe side.


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

I admit i LOVE to bow hunt. By far my favorite part of hunting. But every single year about the first week of November i start thinking about opening weekend in the blind. In a sweat shirt. Enjoying snacks. Coffee. Sandwiches. All day hunts.... all possible because of HEAT. Saturday morning i got in to the stand and looked at the quiver app and it was 18 degrees. Funny.. it didn't feel a degree less than 25 degrees. Ha. It wasn't even 830 am with the wind in my face when i was looking forward to my next sit... with the buddy heater... If you haven't used one in your blind... it changes the experience. 

And as stated in my previous post...the bucks don't seem to mind. In the last three years we have 4 hanging on the wall. All 4 were harvested with the heaters going! If you hunt the wind... it doesn't matter...


----------



## SMLC (Nov 9, 2018)

Ditto, on the buddy heaters, although we do have a couple of vented ice shanty stoves. Both work well


----------



## wmmichael20 (Nov 1, 2012)

I use them religiously ,can't stand freezing my backside off,heck my brother in-law and I even took one on the north Manitou island hunt last week to hear my elcheapo Walmart special tent.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

wmmichael20 said:


> I use them religiously ,can't stand freezing my backside off,heck my brother in-law and I even took one on the north Manitou island hunt last week to hear my elcheapo Walmart special tent.


How did the island treat you?


----------



## i am- i hunt (Feb 10, 2012)

skip7083 said:


> Wondering what the consensus is regarding using a Buddy Heater in a deer blind. Does anyone do it? And do you think they spook deer?
> 
> Thanks,
> Skip


the sixteen does& fawns that were close enough that i could hear them chewing on carrots didn't,t think so.


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

ckosal said:


> It wasn't even 830 am with the wind in my face when i was looking forward to my next sit... with the buddy heater... If you haven't used one in your blind... it changes the experience.


I really, really try to put off sitting in a blind with a buddy heater until as long as possible, because, like you said it changes the experience. Each year, after doing it I am ruined as far as having the drive to get back up in a totally wind and cold exposed tree stand!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Been using one in a portable blind and also box blinds for many years. If you want to check sound if you are concerned then turn it on and walk a distance away and listen. I ve never had an issue with deer being spooked by it


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

wildthing said:


> …... I just added 2 more this year (numbers 10 & 11) for our camp.....Trouble is...now I have to buy a couple more propane tanks and stoves!
> 
> View attachment 340715


Heck wildthing, with that many blinds have you ever considered laying some tubing and tying everything into a "pig"? The gas company would only have to fill it twice/season. Maybe three times if ML is cold!

Good luck in the woods everyone, and be safe. FM


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Forest Meister said:


> Heck wildthing, with that many blinds have you ever considered laying some tubing and tying everything into a "pig"? The gas company would only have to fill it twice/season. Maybe three times if ML is cold!
> 
> Good luck in the woods everyone, and be safe. FM


Had not even thought of that yet FM....but it is definitely worth some consideration for next year 

Best of luck you you too!


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Who's bow hunting mostly from box blinds? I've got one that I gun hunt from and it's got me thinking about replacing some of my ladder stands with them. I've got a Buddy for my box blind and love it. Even when its off, it's just more pleasant being in the blind out of the wind.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Who's bow hunting mostly from box blinds? I've got one that I gun hunt from and it's got me thinking about replacing some of my ladder stands with them. I've got a Buddy for my box blind and love it. Even when its off, it's just more pleasant being in the blind out of the wind.


I bow hunt a few with no issues. It's nice on the cold days.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

UnknwnBanditRowdyTucoRojo said:


> Blind? Heater? Not _*yet.*_
> 
> (Unfortunalely) My first sit so far this year, few hours with mercury hovering just north and south of 7º F...
> 
> ...


Less likely to fall asleep and miss that buck without a heater!


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

foxfire69 said:


> Less likely to fall asleep and miss that buck without a heater!


True. My heinie was pretty comfy on the bean bag, and the rest of me surprisingly even it the 10 mph breeze at near zero, but I probably would have been a popsicle if I had dozed off completely. I enjoy being out in the open. Though after a couple hours, my feet were getting cold in boots that they never got cold in before. I thought it was time for new boots, then got several unpleasant diagnoses from docs this year including poor circulation in both legs. Sucks getting old, but I'm getting old-person's diseases already and too young for them imo so shouldn't be.








Work is over-rated imo. Now spending all my spare moments since June toward preparations to hunt a different way. Still working on them, should be able to get out early December, hoping my tags don't go unused again, but I'm determined to go out even if I have to sit out in the open again this season.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Deer hunters from 100 years ago would think we all should turn in man cards. But one has to ask... Does being miserable make one a manly man?


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Spartan88 said:


> Deer hunters from 100 years ago would think we all should turn in man cards. But one has to ask... Does being miserable make one a manly man?


That's ok.It sure is nice on a zero degree day to be able to hunt in a T-shirt all day from sun up to sundown.Late Nov. and muzzleloader season is spent out in my plywood box.The deer don't mind.Why should I?


----------



## wmmichael20 (Nov 1, 2012)

Botiz said:


> How did the island treat you?


It was a good time weather wasn't to bad all week ,saw deer everyday but nothing I wanted to take, does 3 miles from camp and stuff like that if it had been a bruiser I would have shot first then figured out how to get him back.


----------

